# Connectors for XM Satellite Radio Module



## johnnyelectron (Jun 11, 2010)

Would somebody out there happen to have one or both ends of the WHITE CONNECTOR, or the whole cable that goes from the XM Satellite Radio Tuner box (that mounts in the trunk) and plugs in at the box and the other end plugs into the RADIO HEAD-UNIT in 2005-2009 Nissans? I think it was either 12 pin or 16 pin and white connector / plug. I can use just the two ends as well and make-up the cable in-between. Thanks for your help!
Johnny


----------

